# Aristocraft Boraxo 2bay covered hopper



## Whiteoak13 (Jun 13, 2018)

As I can't find any prototype photographs of the Boraxo 2bay covered hopper - I presume it is fictional! Correct?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe you are correct. What's interesting, though, is that model makers have been producing similar Boraxo schemes for many years and in pretty much every scale. Guess people just like getting their hands dirty! 

I actually have several of the 2-bays on my pike and years ago decided to build a fictional Boraxo mill for them.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

20 mule team borax was also a TV show, that had a lot to do with immortalizing the brand.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

A lot of private owner model freight cars are designed with customer appeal in mind. The maroon and silver insulated box and refer cars for Hershey Chocolate are a complete flight of fancy. When I was a kid, my family would drive past the long siding where the insulated box cars for shipping Hershey products were stored. The actual cars resembled the colors on Pacific Fruit Express refers: Terracotta roofs and ends with light orange sides. The only reporting marks were HERX. Those cars would look too common to sell well.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Totalwrecker said:


> 20 mule team borax was also a TV show, that had a lot to do with immortalizing the brand.



John, I don't know that it was a TV show, but I do remember seeing it as a sponsors' ad after certain TV shows back in the 60's like To Tell The Truth and What's My Line.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike Flea said:


> John, I don't know that it was a TV show, but I do remember seeing it as a sponsors' ad after certain TV shows back in the 60's like To Tell The Truth and What's My Line.





I watched it. That and Death Valley days both used the wagons...


----------

